# pompano/ surf fishing question



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

ive been planning all week to go fishing tomorrow at johnsons beach but now it looks like it might rain. but if it didnt, im sure the water will be ugly. would it be worth it to go tomorrow? do pomps bite in choppy water? what other fish might i catch out there tomorrow? thanks.


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

the most pompano i've ever caught came on a day with choppy water and big waves.


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

I fished Johnson Beach yesterday and today, surf was a bit rough, I didn't have any luck using Pompano Jigs. The fellas at Gray's Tackle say it's supposedly one of the best Pompano bites in a decade. Ended up catching a nice size Ladyfish off the sea wall on NAS Pensacola with a red Pompano jig. I'll give Johnson Beach another try tomorrow.


----------

